# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Charm M. [Dragon, Viscountess M, Memed Abasidze, Millenium Express II]

## Roi Baudoin

Θα ήθελα να ανοίγαμε ένα θέμα για ένα πλοίο που αγάπησα πολύ, αλλά τώρα πια έχει φύγει. Και, δυστυχώς, έφυγε κατά τρόπο άδοξο και θλιβερό. Κάηκε το Μάρτιο του 2002 κοντά στα νησιά Στροφάδες (κοντά στη Ζάκυνθο), ενώ ταξίδευε για να αναλάβει υπηρεσία στη γραμμή Ιταλίας-Αλβανίας. Με τον τρόπο αυτό χάθηκε έχοντας το όνομα "Millenium Express II".
Ναυπηγήθηκε στη Γαλλία το 1967 σαν "Dragon".
Το 1986 μετονομάστηκε σε "Ionic Ferry".
To 1992 μας ήρθε σαν "Viscountess M" για την αγαπημένη μας "MarLines".
To 1995 μετονομάστηκε σε "Charm M".
To 1997 πήρε το όνομα "Memed Abashidze" και ταξίδεψε στη Γεωργία.
Το 1999 πήρε το όνομα "Med".
To 2000 μετονομάστηκε σε "Millenium Express II" και άρχισε δρομολόγια στη γραμμή από Πειραιά για Λεμεσσό-Χάϊφα.

Είναι το πλοίο που ακολούθησε πολλές φορές τα βήματα της Ιστορίας.
Το 1993 ταξίδεψε στην Αμπχαζία για να παραλάβει από το Σοχούμι 1000 ελληνοπόντιους και να τους αποβιβάσει στη Θεσσαλονίκη.
Πλοίαρχος σ' αυτό το ταξίδι στην πολεμική και συνάμα μυθική Κολχίδα ήταν ο μεγάλος Captain Σαμιωτάκης (μετέπειτα στο "Bari Express").
To 1997 ξαναγυρίζει στη Γεωργία, παίρνει το όνομα "Memed Abasidze" και λιμάνι νηολόγησης αναγράφεται το θρυλικό Μπατούμι, δηλαδή ο "Βαθύς Λιμένας" των Αρχαίων.
Φέτος στην περιοχή της Αμπχαζίας και της Γεωργίας ξαναφούντωσε το σκοτεινό πάθος του πολέμου.
Για τους περισσότερους, όμως, σ' αυτή τη χώρα όλα αυτά είναι παντελώς άγνωστα.

Εδώ, λοιπόν, στα 1999 το "Memed Abasidze" έχει επιστρέψει και τα σινιάλα του έχουν πια σβηστεί. Η φωτογραφία τραβήχτηκε στο Νέο Μώλο Δραπετσώνας (την ίδια ημέρα με τη φωτογραφία του "Ομήρου" http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?p=107418#post107418

Συμβολικά όλα μαζί, ο Όμηρος, η Κολχίδα, Ο Βαθύς Λιμένας των αρχαίων.

Bέβαια αντί για το "Memed" έχει γραφτεί το βολικό "Med"

Τέλος, ανιπεβεβαίωτες φήμες αναφέρουν ότι ο περιβόητος paroskayak, μαζί με τον "σεσημασμένο" Νάξος, τον μεγάλο ταξιδευτή Appia 1978, τον "τυχοδιώκτη" Ellinis, τον δάσκαλο Έσπερο, τον μάγο vinman, εμένα, τον "χρυσοθήρα" Sea Serenade, τον Νίκο (έμπορο πολύτιμων λίθων) και τον Corto Maltese (τον ήρωα του Ugo Pratt) συναντήθηκαν και τα ήπιαν για τα καλά στο περίφημο πρυμνιό Bar "Tropical Bar" ......

Memed Abashidze.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Με γύρισες πολλά χρόνια πίσω Roi. Ήρθαν στο μυαλό μου ιστορίες που είχαν ξεθωριάσει. Θυμάμαι το εξώφυλλο του ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ με το VISCOUNTESS, νηολογημένο στον Πειραιά, γεμάτο κατατρεγμένους Ελληνοπόντιους, να φτάνει στο ελληνικό λιμάνι. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!

----------


## Haddock

Τι θα γίνει μαζί σας με τα εξωτικά ταξίδια στον χρόνο... Δεν προλαβαίνουμε να ανοιγοκλείνουμε τα κεφάλαια της ιστορικής Ακτοπλοΐας μας.

Roi είσαι metteur en sc&#232;ne, δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία για το αντίθετο. Η σκηνογραφία και η σκηνοθεσία σου έχουν πάντα στοιχεία μιας ιδιαίτερης άποψης για τα πλοία και την ιστορία τους. Έχεις αιχμαλωτίσει με τον καλλιτεχνικό φακό σου, σκαριά που ζωντανεύουν καρέ-καρέ στις διαφάνειες.

Ως να μην έφτανε αυτό, τα βαπόρια σου παίρνουν σάρκα και οστά με τις ιστορίες και τους παραλληλισμούς που καταπιάνεσαι. Τελικά, παραφράζοντας τον ποιητή Μιστράλ, &#171;δεν είμαστε τίποτε άλλο, παρά ταπεινοί μαθητές του Ομήρου&#187;.

Το πρυμνιό μπαρ είναι πάντα ανοιχτό και δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην ανταμώσουμε με την παρέα του Corto Maltese.

----------


## Haddock

Οι παρακάτω φωτογραφίες είναι αποκαρδιωτικές. Για όσους αντέχουν, κλικ για ψηλότερη ανάλυση...

----------


## Ellinis

Eιδικά η πρώτη φωτογραφία δείχνει την δύναμη της φωτιάς σε όλο της το μεγαλείο...

Και μια πληροφορία που δεν είναι και τόσο γνωστή: Το 1995 το πλοίο το "ζαχαρώνανε" άγγλοι που θέλανε να το ναυλώσουν με τη σειρά τους στην περίφημη Swan Hellenic Cruises. Να θυμίσω οτι ήταν η εποχή που είχε αποσυρθεί ο ΟΡΦΕΑΣ και η Swan Hellenic έψαχνε για αντικαταστάτη που ήταν τελικά το MINERVA. Κρίμα μιας και το Viscountess M είχε την χάρη να γίνει ένα πολύ όμορφο κρουαζιερόπλοιο.

----------


## sea_serenade

....και πήγε το Sea Serenade να το αντικαταστήσει στη γραμμή Δυρράχιο-Τεργέστη και την πάτησε κι αυτό με άλλον βέβαια τρόπο. Πολύ γουρλίδικη εκείνη η TRANSALBANIC (αν θυμάμαι καλά το όνομα της εταιρίας-φάντασμα)

----------


## Ellinis

H Transalbanic είχε ναυλώσει και το MILLENIUM EXPRESS II;

----------


## sea_serenade

Σωστά Ellinis.... Δυστυχώς  :Sad:

----------


## a.molos

Στον συν-ονοματό μου αφιερώνω μια φωτό απο το προσωπικό μου αρχείο με το IONIC FERRY στο λιμάνι του LARNE καθώς και μία ακόμη λίγο πρίν χαθεί απο τημ πυρκαγιά.

----------


## sea_serenade

Ουάουυυυυυ, a.molos είσαι όλα τα λεφτά. Η φωτό σαν Millennium Express II είναι κάπου στο 2001 ή κάνω λάθος?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τον Α. Μώλο για τις πολύ όμορφες αυτές φωτογραφίες.
Ειδικά η φωτογραφία ως "Ionic Ferry" είναι πραγματικά μοναδική. 
Ως "Millenium Express II" ταξίδεψε το 2000 για Κύπρο και το 2001 από Brindesi για Cesme. Το Μάρτιο του 2002 ήρθε το τέλος.

----------


## a.molos

Μια ακόμη φωτό του πλοίου, αλλά αυτή τη φορά με σημαία Κύπρου νηολογημένο στη Λεμεσό, πιθανόν τη χρονιά που έκανε Κύπρο -Ισραήλ.Προσέξτε το "Μykonos Bar" στο ανοικτό deck. 
Αφιερωμένη στο συνονοματό μου εξαιρετικά!

Millenium Express II 002.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ευχαριστώ πολύ τον συνονόματό μου.
Στο περίφημο "Mykonos Bar" του πλοίου συναντιόμασταν νοερά και πίναμε κανένα ποτό, λίγο πριν φύγει το πλοίο για την Κύπρο ..... 
Πραγματικά ένα πολύ όμορφο πλοίο.

----------


## a.molos

Αγαπητέ Roi, σου χαρίζω δύο ακόμη φωτό του πλοίου, ως Charm m στο Πέραμα, πλώρα - πρύμα. Η φωτό τραβήχτηκε 21/5/1997, την ίδια χρονιά το πλοίο πουλήθηκε.
  Χρονιάρα μέρα ο ''παλαβος" έκοβα βόλτα στους ντόκους για φωτογραφίες. Έ ρε τρέλλα!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ καλέ μας φίλε.
Πολύ όμορφο πλοίο.
Μάλιστα πιο όμορφο από το αδελφάκι του, μιας και δεν υπέστη την ευρεία μετασκευή του "Countess M".

----------


## sea_serenade

a.molos πως την είδες τη δουλειά δηλαδή??? Πάλι θα χτυπήσουμε στεντόν για να την πέσουμε για ύπνο??? Συμμαζέψου γιατί μας βλέπω να πέφτουμε στα βαριά και άντε να μας μαζέψεις μετά......Οι φωτό κλασσικά απίθανες, δε το συζητάμε. Θα συμφωνίσω και με τον Αντώνη βεβαίως βεβαίως οτι το Viscountess M παρέμεινε πολύ πιό όμορφο μιας και η πρύμη του δεν χτίστηκε αλλά ούτε του τοποθέτησαν εκείνη την άθλια πλώρα πισίνα όπως στο Countess M.

----------


## a.molos

Για τους λάτρεις του καραβιου, ανεβάζω τις επόμενες φωτό οι οποίες είναι απο το εκπληκτικό βιβλίο P & O A FLEET HISTORY, εκδοση της Wοrld Ship Society. To βιβλίο περιλαβάνει στοιχεία και φωτό όλων των πλοίων της εταιρείας καθώς και των θυγατρικών της απο ιδρύσεως έως το 1992 (περίπου). Πραγματικός θησαυρός!

Ionic ferry..jpg

Dragon.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Παίζει καμιά φωτο του πλοίου απο την εποχή που ανέβηκε στο λιμάνι του Sukhumi στην Abkhazia για να φέρει στην Ελλάδα του Έλληνες της Αρμενίας???

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Sea Serenade, υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες από το αφιέρωμα του *ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ* (τεύχος: 7, Σεπτέμβριος 1993).
Για όποιον δεν το έχει μπορούμε να ανεβάσουμε κάποιες φωτογραφίες και κάποια μικρά κείμενα.

Επιπλέον, υπάρχει η ιστορική φωτογραφία που μας παρουσίασε ο φίλος Έσπερος στο *"Ένα ταξίδι στο χθες"* με το πλοίο να έχει μόλις επιστρέψει από ένα ταξίδι στην Αμπχαζία.
Για τον Γιάννη Καψή (πρώην υπουργό Εξωτερικών) το ταξίδι αυτό _"θυμίζει Σμύρνη"._

Το αφιέρωμα το είχε κάνει ο Γιώργος Αρμογένης και οι φωτογραφίες τραβήχτηκαν από τον Θοδωρή Σουλτανίδη.
Ο Γιώργος Αρμογένης έγραψε, μεταξύ άλλων, χαρακτηριστικά

"Ο καπετάνιος Γιώργος Σαμιωτάκης μίλησε μόνο στον ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ - όχι γιατί το επέλαξε, αλλά γιατί κανείς άλλος δημοσιογράφος δεν τον ρώτησε."

Για την ιστορία να ανφέρουμε ότι το καράβι μετέφερε 1013 Ρωσοπόντιους από το Σοχούμι μέχρι την Αλεξανδρούπολη.

Πλοίαρχος ήταν _ο Γιώργος Σαμιωτάκης_, γνωστός μας από το _"Bari Express"_ και τόσα άλλα.

Η κάθοδος των Ποντίων.jpg

Viscountess M.jpg

----------


## despo

Σε τετοια υπόληψη είχαν την Ελληνική μας σημαία, που εντελώς πρόχειρα έβαλαν την λέξη piraeus για νηολόγιο.

----------


## sea_serenade

Αφοπλιστικός ο Roi για άλλη μια φορά.....Χίλια ευχαριστώ!!!!! 

Το θυμάμαι πολύ αμυδρά το εξώφυλλο (ε, 12 ετών ήμουν το 1993 τι να κάνω...!!!) αλλά θυμάμαι πολύ έντονα την όλη επιχείρηση απομάκρυνσης των Αρμενίων εκείνο το καλοκαίρι γιατί το Viscountess M είχε σταματήσει εκτάκτως τα δρομολόγιά του για Ιταλία. Αν σου είναι εύκολο Αντώνη να σκανάρεις μέρος της συνέντευξης απο τον Ε θα με υποχρέωνες.......

despo, συμφωνώ μαζί σου απόλυτα. Φαντάζομαι όμως οτι λόγω των έκτακτων γεγονότων που συνέβησαν τότε είναι λογικό η νηολόγηση του πλοίου και κατ' επέκταση η αναγραφή του λιμένα νηολόγησης να έγιναν πρόχειρα μιας και το βαπόρι ναυλώθηκε απο την ελληνική κυβέρνηση σε χρόνο μηδέν. Προφανώς, δεν είχανε χρόνο για κάτι καλύτερο.....

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η επιχείρηση αυτή ονομάστηκε* "Χρυσόμαλλο Δέρας".*
Νομίζω ότι η αλλαγή της σημαίας και του λιμανιού νηολόγησαν έγιναν πολύ βιαστικά, μιας και οι συνθήκες ήταν κρίσιμες.
Γινόταν πόλεμος και το πλοίο στάλθηκε για να μεταφέρει τους ανθρώπους αυτούς που βρίσκονταν ανάμεσα σε δύο πυρά. 

Σύμφωνα με όσα αναφέρονται στο άρθρο: _"Ο εφοπλιστής κ. Μαραγκόπουλος δεν δέχτηκε να αποζημιωθεί. Ζήτησε, λένε, μόνο την πληρωμή καυσίμων, τροφοδοσίας και πληρώματος."_ 

Αμέσως με την επιστροφή στον Πειραιά, το πλοίο άλλαξε και πάλι σημαία και λιμάνι νηολόγησης.

Σύντομα, θα ανεβάσουμε όλο το άρθρο.

----------


## sea_serenade

> Σύμφωνα με όσα αναφέρονται στο άρθρο: _"Ο εφοπλιστής κ. Μαραγκόπουλος δεν δέχτηκε να αποζημιωθεί. Ζήτησε, λένε, μόνο την πληρωμή καυσίμων, τροφοδοσίας και πληρώματος."_


......και αυτό ισχύει!!!!!!!!! Ποτέ δε θα δέχονταν ο Μαραγκόπουλος χρήματα για κάτι τέτοιο, είναι το μόνο σίγουρο. Καλή του ώρα!!!!

----------


## dimitris

Συγνωμη που θα βγω εκτος θεματος αλλα το εξωφυλλο του "Εφοπλιστη" γραφει... "Αφισα Μυτιληνη" :Cool: 
Αντωνη για σενα δεν χρειαζεται να πω τιποτα :Wink:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το υπονοούμενο ελήφθη, φίλε Δημήτρη.
Θα ενεργήσουμε τα δέοντα προς πάσα κατεύθυνση.

----------


## Apostolos

H τρέλα με τα βίντεο θα μας κρατήσει πολλές ώρες στο PC
http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=44775

----------


## sea_serenade

Τι είναι αυτά ρε συ Απόστολε, θα μας τρελάνεις τελείως??? Που τα ανακάλυψες ρε θηρίο!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gtogias

Ως Viscountess M με τα χρώματα της αγαπημένης πολλών, Marlines, από καρτ ποστάλ:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85529

----------


## Rocinante

Γιωργο ευχαριστουμε.
Υπεροχη η εικονα του Δρακου.

----------


## Ellinis

βαπόρι με πλώρη από τις λίγες. Και με περαντζάδα που έφερνε γύρα από τον ελιπτικό καθρέφτη. Λεπτομέρεις που έχουν χαθεί στα σύγχρονα καράβια, που μόνο γωνίες έχουν, χωρίς περαντζάδες και σχεδόν χωρίς πλώρες...

----------


## Ilias 92

> Παίζει καμιά φωτο του πλοίου απο την εποχή που ανέβηκε στο λιμάνι του Sukhumi στην Abkhazia για να φέρει στην Ελλάδα του Έλληνες της Αρμενίας???


Οι Νέοι φάκελοι του ΣΚΑΙ και η επιχείρηση «Χρυσόμαλλο Δέρας»
http://folders.skai.gr/main/theme?id=351&locale=el

----------


## nickosps

Εκπληκτικό βίντεο! Το βλέπω και δακρύζω...

----------


## despo

PHOTO 001 despo VISCOUNTESS M.jpgΣτο λιμάνι της Πάτρας. Να προσθέσω και εγω ένα σχόλιο τη μοναδική φορά που το επισκέφτηκα πολύ φτωχό εσωτερικά, χωρίς κάτι το ιδιαίτερο που θα μπορούσε να προσελκύσει τον επιβάτη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

IONIC FERRY.jpgVISCOUNTESS M..jpgMILLENNIUM EXPRESS II.jpg
Πηγή: faktaomfartyg

Από τις όμορφες Γαλλίδες που πέρασαν από την πατρίδα μας αλλά είχε άσχημο τέλος.
Η τρίτη στον ΝΜΔ ανάμεσα σε γνώριμα σκαριά,είναι του φίλου μας Παντ.Λελέκη.

----------


## Ellinis

Ωραίο βαπόρι αν και μου άρεσε περισσότερο το COUNTESS M. που είχε πιο προχωρημένη μετασκευή. Σε αυτή τη φωτογραφία από του Σάββα, φαίνεται στη μέση της φωτογραφίας, δίπλα στο ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ και ανάμεσα σε διάφορα σκάφη. Είναι μετά την πυρκαγιά που το κατέστρεψε και το έστειλε τελικά στο διαλυτήριο...

millenium express II at savas.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Bρήκα αρκετές φωτό όπου ήταν καμένο αλλά δεν μου πήγαινε να τις ανεβάσω σε αυτό το χάλι :Apologetic: .

----------


## BOBKING

Nα κάνω   μια  ερώτηση  το  πλοίο  είχε  πισίνα και  καζίνο   , διότι  στο  site  της  εταιρίας  του  δεν  ανέφερε κάτι  τέτοιο   :Pride:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Nα κάνω   μια  ερώτηση  το  πλοίο  είχε  πισίνα και  καζίνο   , διότι  στο  site  της  εταιρίας  του  δεν  ανέφερε κάτι  τέτοιο


Είχε site τότε; :Surprised:

----------


## BOBKING

βεβαία  το  πλοίο  και   η marilnes όταν  ήθελαν μπορούσαν  να  φτάσουν  ακόμα  και   σε  επίπεδο  superfast και  να , γιατί   «Superfast φαινόμενο» έχει σίγουρα αντήχησαν ίση με μια βόμβα στην Αγκόνα, αλλά το κρουστικό κύμα ήρθε προς Μπάρι, προκαλώντας αξιοσημείωτες αλλαγές, ακόμη και στο σενάριο του νότιου λιμένα. Τραβηγμένο να σκεφτεί στο γεγονός ότι οι δεσμοί όπως εκείνοι που διεξάγονται από Marlines με "Charm Μ», 23 ωρών μεταξύ Πάτρας και Μπάρι μέσω Ηγουμενίτσα, θα μπορούσε να προτιμηθεί η σύνδεση που φέρνει σε τρεις ώρες λιγότερο από αρκετές εκατοντάδες χιλιόμετρα προς τα βόρεια. πηγή adriatic aegean  ferries .com  :Surprised: 

πολύ  κρίμα :Apologetic:  
Photo selim san

----------


## BOBKING

μια όμορφη εικόνα του πλοίου 

Συννημένο αρχείο 2067.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

> μια όμορφη εικόνα του πλοίου 
> 
> Συννημένο αρχείο 2067.jpg


Ήταν ενα όμορφο,καράβι τα Ευρωπαϊκά ειναι η αδυναμία μου.

----------


## BOBKING

Ένα ακόμη όμορφο σκαρί που τράβηξε πολλά και σίγουρα του άξιζε καλύτερη μοίρα για να δούμε το Viscountess m στην αποστολή 
του το 1993 με Ελληνική σημαία σε έγχρωμη εικόνα ,χαρισμένη στους λάτρεις της Marlines και στον adria salamis μιας και τα Ευρωπαϊκά είναι η αδυναμία του 
b4cf5fbff9274f98be103f7de9406508.png

(κομμένη από τεύχος του Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ένα ακόμη όμορφο σκαρί που τράβηξε πολλά και σίγουρα του άξιζε καλύτερη μοίρα για να δούμε το Viscountess m στην αποστολή 
> του το 1993 με Ελληνική σημαία σε έγχρωμη εικόνα ,χαρισμένη στους λάτρεις της Marlines και στον adria salamis μιας και τα Ευρωπαϊκά είναι η αδυναμία του 
> b4cf5fbff9274f98be103f7de9406508.png
> 
> (κομμένη από τεύχος του Εφοπλιστή)


 Την ελληνική σημαία την έβαλε γιά ένα κ μοναδικό ταξίδι,αυτό με την ειδική αποστολή. :Applause:  :Pride:  :Pride:

----------


## BOBKING

Το πλοίο όταν είχε έρθει στην Ελλάδα υποσχόταν ο Μαραγκόπουλος μια πολύ καλή μετασκευή ίση και καλύτερη από του Countess m για να μπει στην γραμμή Αγκώνα - Μπρίντιζι αλλά δυστυχώς όλα ήταν ένα όνειρο μόνο στην γραμμή μπήκε αλλά τίποτα άλλο για να δούμε άλλη μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου με ελληνική σημαία το 1993 αλλά ασπρόμαυρη όσο για την Ελληνική σημαία μπήκε ως καμουφλάζ για να περάσουν τα στενά της Τουρκίας αφιερωμένη στον φίλο Βίκτωρα   
1.jpg


http://santeos.blogspot.gr/

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το πλοίο όταν είχε έρθει στην Ελλάδα υποσχόταν ο Μαραγκόπουλος μια πολύ καλή μετασκευή ίση και καλύτερη από του Countess m για να μπει στην γραμμή Αγκώνα - Μπρίντιζι αλλά δυστυχώς όλα ήταν ένα όνειρο μόνο στην γραμμή μπήκε αλλά τίποτα άλλο για να δούμε άλλη μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου με ελληνική σημαία το 1993 αλλά ασπρόμαυρη όσο για την Ελληνική σημαία μπήκε ως καμουφλάζ για να περάσουν τα στενά της Τουρκίας αφιερωμένη στον φίλο Βίκτωρα   
> 1.jpg
> 
> 
> http://santeos.blogspot.gr/


Σε ευχαριστώ αλλά η σημαία δεν μπήκε γιά καμουφλάζ.Στο πλοίο επέβαιναν ειδικές δυνάμεις του ΠΝ που κάλυψαν την ασφαλή επιβίβαση των Ποντίων κ αυτό κάτω από ξένη σημαία μόνο πειρατική ενέργεια θα ήταν.

----------


## BOBKING

> Σε ευχαριστώ αλλά η σημαία δεν μπήκε γιά καμουφλάζ.Στο πλοίο επέβαιναν ειδικές δυνάμεις του ΠΝ που κάλυψαν την ασφαλή επιβίβαση των Ποντίων κ αυτό κάτω από ξένη σημαία μόνο πειρατική ενέργεια θα ήταν.


Έχεις δίκιο δεν το είχα σκεφτεί σωστά ,πάντως ωραίο πλοίο ήταν με άνετα καταστρώματα βέβαια όταν το ταξίδεψα το 1995 τότε είπα να τιμήσω την Marlines και το πλοίο και ακύρωσα το ταξίδι για Αγκώνα με το Αρετούσα μέγιστο λάθος είχα ταξιδέψει με το πλοίο και από τότε ούτε που το ξαναπλησίασα βρώμικο ,άθλια εξυπηρέτηση ,τουαλέτες ούτε η χωματερή δεν μύριζε τόσο άσχημα ,με λίγα λόγια το Γκόλντεν Βεργίνα φάνταζε σαν τα σημερινά Παλάτια του Ηρακλείου σε σχέση με την Viscountess m

----------


## Rasa Sayang

Here some GA plans and deck plans from DRAGON

the layout is different, they added over 40 cabins on the aft decks in 1968

Dragon DP.jpgDragon DP 1969.jpg

----------

